# Selsey slipway finale



## Ambak

Selsey's Tyne class "Voluntary Worker" made the last slipway launch at the station on April 1st 2017. The Tyne will be moored afloat until the new Shannon class boat arrives in June. The Shannon will be carriage launched from a new beachfront boathouse.


----------



## Dartskipper

I visited the boathouse a few summers ago and enjoyed a warm welcome. I had an interesting chat about the boat with the mechanic. A bit of history passes, but the RNLI continue to invest in improving the service. Apparently the new Shannons are well liked by the crews working them.

Roy.


----------



## callpor

I used to live just around the corner from the lifeboat station at Selsey! always exciting to see the boat launch down the slip. I guess the new system is seen as progress?
Chris


----------



## Ambak

callpor said:


> I used to live just around the corner from the lifeboat station at Selsey! always exciting to see the boat launch down the slip. I guess the new system is seen as progress?
> Chris


Not so much progress as economics. The cost of maintaining a boathouse and slipway is considerable, so this method has come to be used only in locations where alternatives are not practicable.


----------

